# A quand une appli d'actu MACGÉ sur iphone ????



## McBen (25 Février 2009)

MAC4EVER a son appli d'actu sur iPhone !!!! 

MAIS QUE FAIT MACGÉNÉRATION ???????????????
MAIS QUE FAIT MACGÉNÉRATION ???????????????
MAIS QUE FAIT MACGÉNÉRATION ???????????????
MAIS QUE FAIT MACGÉNÉRATION ???????????????
MAIS QUE FAIT MACGÉNÉRATION ???????????????
MAIS QUE FAIT MACGÉNÉRATION ???????????????


----------



## Exxon (25 Février 2009)

A quoi cela pourrait bien servir? 

Installe Free RSS tu auras toutes les infos que tu souhaites !


----------



## fmr (25 Février 2009)

Elle existe depuis longtemps :

http://iphone.macg.co


----------



## Gwen (25 Février 2009)

L'avantage de l'application Mac4ever est que l'on peut lire les news en étant déconnecté du net. Utile en avion par exemple. 

Mais bon, comme avec un iPhone on est en général connecté en permanence le site de MacGeneration est largement suffisant.


----------



## innocente (28 Février 2009)

McBen a dit:


> MAC4EVER a son appli d'actu sur iPhone !!!!
> MAIS QUE FAIT MACGÉNÉRATION ???????????????
> MAIS QUE FAIT MACGÉNÉRATION ???????????????



La version optimisée du site MacG fait depuis le début ce que Mac4Ever fait seulement depuis qu'ils sont passés sous la forme d'une appli, c'est à dire permettre de rapatrier toute les news d'un coup pour une lecture off line dans Safari. le truc truc pénible c'est que Safari a parfois l'idée saugrenue de vouloir reloader la page lorsqu'on le lance (ex je charge ma page avant d'entrer dans le métro, j'éteins l'iPhone et je le rallume une fois assis).

Mais globalement ça marche bien et avoir une appli ne changerait pas tout d'un coup. Cela dit on y viendra certainement c'est au menu, comme d'autres développements plus lourds en cours sur MacG + iGen.

Et comme ça a été dit, on offre un fil RSS intégrale depuis deux mois, du coup je pose la question, sur ce point : MAIS QUE FAIT MAC4EVER ???????????????
;-)


----------

